# 1% battery increments?



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, we know it can be done. CM7 and MIUI both have 1% battery increments. So...is there any way someone can create some kind of flashable way to get 1% increments on ANY ROM? Or does it have something to do with 2nd-init?
I'm not savvy enough to figure it out is why I'm asking all of you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

droidxixis said:


> Ok, we know it can be done. CM7 and MIUI both have 1% battery increments. So...is there any way someone can create some kind of flashable way to get 1% increments on ANY ROM? Or does it have something to do with 2nd-init?
> I'm not savvy enough to figure it out is why I'm asking all of you!


You can pull 1% increments from the built in charge_data on any ROM via an app or a widget. There's plenty of them out there, and they all have them same accuracy if the pull it directly from the system.

Hypothetically, one could possibly alter the status bar to the point where charge_data is displayed on the right side of it. I'm not a developer or anything, but I don't really see why it couldn't be done if the source is available. I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah, i have one of the apps for it. it would just be nice to have it up in the status bar without having to use an extra app. DEVS! Anybody wanna rock this out?!  lol


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

droidxixis said:


> yeah, i have one of the apps for it. it would just be nice to have it up in the status bar without having to use an extra app. DEVS! Anybody wanna rock this out?!  lol


I asked P3Droid this sometime ago before all this 2nd init stuff came along, he said it wasn't possible to make it use the correct file because of not being able to edit something another(I forget exactly, it's been awhile). The app MotoCharge puts the % on the left side of the status bar though.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

The reason this cannot be done without 2nd init is because in order to change what is displayed on the status bar you need a custom kernel. The kernel manages what is read for that value


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> The reason this cannot be done without 2nd init is because in order to change what is displayed on the status bar you need a custom kernel. The kernel manages what is read for that value


Ah, I see. Thanks for the info!


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> The reason this cannot be done without 2nd init is because in order to change what is displayed on the status bar you need a custom kernel. The kernel manages what is read for that value


2nd init uses the same moto kernel. That can't be changed

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> 2nd init uses the same moto kernel. That can't be changed
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Well kind of. It uses the stock kernel and then loads another one on top of it. I am not the one to explain how it works. There is a post by cvps where you can read about it. Without a custom(ish) kernel, cynogenmod and miui are not possible


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

There is no custom kernel involved

http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-06-14/2nd-init._what_it_is_and_how_it_works


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Motorola framework just doesnt allow us to pull from that location. I remember p3droid and i believe fabulous were all trying to get it to work, for some reason motorola just wont allow it to pull from there.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> You can pull 1% increments from the built in charge_data on any ROM via an app or a widget. There's plenty of them out there, and they all have them same accuracy if the pull it directly from the system.
> 
> Hypothetically, one could possibly alter the status bar to the point where charge_data is displayed on the right side of it. I'm not a developer or anything, but I don't really see why it couldn't be done if the source is available. I could be completely wrong though.


What are some of the apps that do this? I know of Circle Battery Widget and MotoCharge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Detonation said:


> What are some of the apps that do this? I know of Circle Battery Widget and MotoCharge.


Those are the main two. There's a couple others that display the 1% battery increments on the left side of the status bar much like MotoCharge. I think one is called Circle Battery (without the widget). It displays a circle style battery icon on the left side of the status bar with the 1% battery increments in the middle. I haven't spent time looking for others, but I'm sure they're out there since they all pull from the same data.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> Well kind of. It uses the stock kernel and then loads another one on top of it. I am not the one to explain how it works. There is a post by cvps where you can read about it. Without a custom(ish) kernel, cynogenmod and miui are not possible


No, it doesn't. It uses stock kernel and you can't change that. Kexec is what you're describing. That hasn't worked yet. I guess there's dx kernels functioning with everything but radio support


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

A phone kernel without radio is sort of a major problem if you want something more than an iPod touch


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> No, it doesn't. It uses stock kernel and you can't change that. Kexec is what you're describing. That hasn't worked yet. I guess there's dx kernels functioning with everything but radio support


If you read, I said it does use the stock kernel. Then, it loads a 2nd "init" file over the first one. Which has something to do with the kernel, but as I said, I don't know the specifics, and definitely am not the one to explain it


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Direct quote



> It's also important to remember that 2nd-init does NOT unlock the bootloader, nor does it allow you to run a custom kernel. It simply allows us to utilize the kernel that is there for our own means.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

cory46 said:


> Direct quote


Congratulations! You have found what I have been saying. I never said that 2nd init runs another kernel or that it unlocks the bootloader. Please read everything next time


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> Congratulations! You have found what I have been saying. I never said that 2nd init runs another kernel or that it unlocks the bootloader. Please read everything next time


Then I misread where you said a custom(ish) kernel


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

cory46 said:


> Then I misread where you said a custom(ish) kernel


Yes, I said that because it loads a second init file which is part of the kernel and therefore you get my ish


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well that is where this got all jumbled that's all because init isn't started till after the kernel loads. But that is no longer an issue because we are all on the same page now haha


----------

